# What Breed Charactaristics Do I have ?



## kmriche (May 4, 2006)

I have just recently purchased a new kitty addition to our home.

Both Parents were on site. Father is purebread white hearing turkish angora and mother (snook into the room where father was being kept until his neutering) is what I was told Blue Russion / with some siamese somewhere in her blood line.

Here is Lennox. Can you tell me by looking at him, what he might have gotten from his father and his mother ?

He is male, 8 weeks old and a very good kitty.

Thanks a bunch.

From Kim









Here he is 5 Weeks








Here he is 6 Weeks








Here he is 8 Weeks








Here he is 8 weeks
[/img]


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Well if dad is a white turkish angora, then you have that answer. A "russian blue with siamese somewhere in there" isn't accurate, because russian blue is a purebred cat. If the cat is gray, or "blue," then it's a blue domestic shorthair. (Lots of people make the mistake of calling any gray cat a russian blue.) If the cat is pointed, then she was a pointed domestic shorthair. I couldn't tell you without pictures, but I can tell you she wasn't purebred. That kitten is ADORABLE!!! I can tell you one thing -- it got good genes from dad AND mom, and I hope you have tons of fun with him.


----------



## kmriche (May 4, 2006)

I agree the mother was probably a dsh grey cat. The owners of the cats thought she was a russian blue w/ siamese.

I dont have any pictures of the mother, all i can say is she was grey. solid. No points.

Here is the father


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

kmriche said:


> I agree the mother was probably a dsh grey cat. The owners of the cats thought she was a russian blue w/ siamese.
> 
> I dont have any pictures of the mother, all i can say is she was grey. solid. No points.
> 
> Here is the father


I'm not an expert on genetics and what coat patterns are recessive/dominant...but obviously your kitten is pointed. So that means that mama cat did have the pointed gene, it's just that she didn't express it. And having points does not mean she was siamese -- many breeds including many domestic shorthairs are pointed. Because if dad is a turkish angora, then he couldn't have the pointed gene as TAs are never pointed.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The colorpoint gene exists in the Russian Blue. It's not common, but once in a while pointed Russians are born. I don't know if colorpoint exists in the Turkish Angora though and both of the parents have to carry the gene in order to get colorpoint offspring.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Kim, 

I don't know anything about breeding but those pictures of Lennox are adorable, especially the last one of him peeking out of the suitcase (?). You should post these over at the "Meet My Kitty" section.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

kmriche said:


> Here is Lennox. Can you tell me by looking at him, what he might have gotten from his father and his mother ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... he got the cute as a button gene


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Sol said:


> The colorpoint gene exists in the Russian Blue. It's not common, but once in a while pointed Russians are born. I don't know if colorpoint exists in the Turkish Angora though and both of the parents have to carry the gene in order to get colorpoint offspring.


If the pointed gene exists with russian blues then it probably exists with turkish angoras, as the breed standard seems much more strict for russian blues. I never would have guessed that points existed for russian blues. Interesting. Can you tell me more about that?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

ForJazz said:


> If the pointed gene exists with russian blues then it probably exists with turkish angoras, as the breed standard seems much more strict for russian blues. I never would have guessed that points existed for russian blues. Interesting. Can you tell me more about that?


The Russian Blue was basically extincted during the second world war and when some people decided to recreate the breed they used moggies and Siamese cats. It's as simple as that. Today it's possible to gene test for the colorpoint gene so if the Russian Blue breeders wanna eliminate the colorpoint gene from the breed it's possible, but I don't think it's many that are willing to pay for it. It's "just" wrong color and it isn't very common with colorpoint Russians.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah that makes sense. Thanks Sol.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

I do not think that the colorpoint gene exist in Turkish Angora, I have never heard about a pointed angora. So either a) the purebred Angora male is not the father or b)he is not a purebred Angora after all.

But, I might be mistaken, maybe the colorpoint gene does exist in the Angora after all...

The kitten is a sealpoint with white.


----------



## kmriche (May 4, 2006)

I just requesteed a photo of the mother she will be sending me one. I wanted to post pictures of the other litter as well. This is her most recent statement.

" Lennox and Gizmo got the Siamese gene from 5 generations back, so that is why they are a seal point colour with blue eyes. The Turkish Angora gene brought the Siamese gene out. I think that is so cool as I have had all generations, and it is neat to see the Siamese come out again "




























These are the siblings

I Love Lennox regardless. I was just curious where the seal point came from. In her litter, she had 2 pure whites. 2 pointed and 1 one grey/white.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

dragonfire -- so colorpoint kitties only happen when both parents have the pointed gene then, huh? I guess this answers the question, then. I have never heard of Turkish Angoras being pointed, either. I don't understand what this lady meant when she said "the turkish angora gene brought the siamese gene out." That doesn't sound like it makes any sense -- it's not like having one certain gene makes a cat a siamese or a turkish angora. I've never heard a breeder talk that way. So I'm guessing what she calls her "Turkish Angora" is a white domestic cat, or he is not the father, just like dragonfire said. 

I think it's neat, like she said, that there haven't been pointed kitties for five generations and then there they are -- how fun! I love the names of the kittens, and they are adorable. I also love that white kitty with the tiny van markings. I wonder if he got the pointed gene as well...it looks like his tail might have some color as well -- we'll have to see if he gets darker. Hopefully this lady will keep sending you pictures.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> dragonfire -- so colorpoint kitties only happen when both parents have the pointed gene then, huh? I guess this answers the question, then. I have never heard of Turkish Angoras being pointed, either. I don't understand what this lady meant when she said "the turkish angora gene brought the siamese gene out." That doesn't sound like it makes any sense -- it's not like having one certain gene makes a cat a siamese or a turkish angora. I've never heard a breeder talk that way. So I'm guessing what she calls her "Turkish Angora" is a white domestic cat, or he is not the father, just like dragonfire said.


Yes, that is so, the colorpoint gene is recessive and has to come from both sides to show. 

But the more I think about it, I think I have heard that the Turkish Angora that we have today is, much like the russian blue, a re-creation of the old Angora from Turkey, and I think that you used a lot of Oriental cats to create the "new" Angora. Might be some siamese and/or balinese were used... But still, I have never heard of Angora cats having pointed kittens, wich should happen once in a while if the pointed gene existed in the breed.

Anyway, the kittens are adorable! Pointed with white is a very lovely color-combination, that is one reason why I like ragdolls!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I just read about the Turkish Angora at The cat Fancier's Organisations site and they state:



> The Turkish Angora is now generally available in a full range of colors, having been accepted by CFA in any shade and pattern, except those that denote hybridization such as lavender, chocolate or the *pointed pattern*.


Ai guess that answers the question. Yes, colorpoint exist in the Turkish Angora, but it's not a recognized color for the breed.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Any updated pictures of these kitties?


----------

